# Feeling the "hate" :(



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

She looks lovely! I fully intend to try that clip as well once I get my poodle, if for no other reason than to prove to myself that I can do it. I personally love the way it looks though. Forget everyone else. She could care less what style she sports, and people just don't understand that. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

She looks positively stunning! Just consider people don't agree on great works of art or music either. Doesn't diminish them or the enjoyment to be gotten from them in the least. You may in time change some hearts and minds about the Conti, just as you've changed your own.


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

It's not a clip Sisko is ever going to have as we couldn't grow and groom that much hair, but your Lucy wears it well and who cares what the ignoramuses think.

Sisko got the stink eye from a young woman in Vancouver recently and he was only wearing his somewhat scruffy miami.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Well, I think that she is absolutely breathtaking!
You have a fantastic groomer, and a gorgeous poodle - anybody who makes a snide remark, is just jealous of her beauty!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I think she looks very cute, but I hate that clip, I admit... but the fun of having a poodle is you can have a different look every few months. Just enjoy her and don't worry about people like me. LOL


----------



## Vanilla-Yazoo (Jun 2, 2013)

I am also one of the people who start out thinking 'oh my god I really could not do that to my dog!' and now I love the cut, I prefer the historically correct one, as its a bit less extreme, and even my OH likes it, where the show conti he cant bare.
I think she looks beautiful in this cut, its been very well done and fits perfectly, if passers by dont like it, they can go look at a doodle instead 

I often get funny looks when walking my family's springer spaniels, they have canny collars on to stop them pulling, people act like they are to stop the dog biting them, and the normal petrified of dogs people when they would never hurt a person.
It would be like making comments on another person for what they wish to wear, even hair colour! dont let them get you down! Lucy isnt, she is obviously very happy! x


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

She looks great! I was nervous putting Aria in the conti when she turned a year because I've heard so many people say how much they hate the cut. When she was in the puppy show clip she got constant attention. But so far I haven't noticed anyone say anything nasty about her in the conti. I've had several strangers stop me and ask to take her picture and have said stuff like "wow I've never seen a real poodle before" hahaha I get compliments on how stunning and how beautiful she is all the time. So if you like it don't worry what other people think. If people say nasty comments then just respond like " we'll thank goodness she isn't your dog then" or "well I'm glad you don't have to look at her everyday then" eventually you won't notice the hate crowds


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Hahaha! Carley`s mom! You make me chuckle! I so totally hear where you are coming from. 

Thanks for the comments guys, I really do think as far as the clip goes, Lucy looks just as she should. I`m BEYOND lucky to have a personal relationship with the lady who set in her pattern, as around here toy poodle exhibitors from all over the lower mainland, including one from Kamloops and one from another province come to have this lady set the pattern! She definitely has an eye for subtle placements of the rosettes or how high the bracelets should go to complement the dogs she`s working on. 

Apparantly Lucy`s tail is set too low, I find her front feet turn out a bit, and she could have a bit more reach. BUT.... Other than that, two accomplished breeders now have said she would have had a very good chance at finishing her championship! Everyone loves her face the most since it has a very long graceful look, and apparantly her height and length are quite good. So anywho, just something I try to keep in the back of my mind when laymen out there comment how ugly she is and what a stupid haircut she has 

Rebecca


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Nov 18, 2012)

I think she looks lovely. I'd love to grow tricky's hair into a style like that but it wouldn't be practical for our country lifestyle


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I find it as an opportunity to explain the history behind the clip and our breed when my dogs were in the H/CC, people are very surprised when they realize there was purpose behind those cute butt poofs.


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

Very pretty girl! I may try a historic conti with Halona eventually - not sure her groomer wants to see us often enough for a show conti LOL


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Hahaha! Good for u! 

I'm with CM on the show clips. They're not my favourite and not for Tonka. 'Specially not in a small town in rural Ontario. The country girls prefer the shaggy look.  

But absolutely! Go for it. At least u can say that u did it. 

**I even had bracelets on Tonka and Spud. Once....


----------



## Abbe gails Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

Well I say, You Cant Please every one, so ya got to please your self. Poo on the ones that don't like it, ITS Hair, grows back, so what.


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

I love it. I wanted to grow my girl's hair longer but I am already struggling to keep them tangle free, so we are going to get our normal groom again soon. My pleasure will continue to come from looking at other people's hard work.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

She looks adorable, and holy cannoli, those are some ears! Her coat is fabulous!

I get the same thing here. People always either gravitate to the show dogs, with their hands out, wanting to bury themselves in neck hair, or are completely disgusted. We live in a very rural farming area, where the fluffiest dog most of these folks have encountered is a Border Collie. If they come near us and say anything, i tell them WHY this clip originated and WHAT it's purpose was.


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Ok, so I know the main purpose of the pompoms was supposedly to give the joints and kidneys a little more warmth when in the cold water. I've heard two trains of thought about the tail pompom. One side thinks it should stand up like a flag and the others say that it can act as a rudder. 

What I want to know is if there is actually any scientific backing on these thoughts? If there is just a bit of hair in each of these locations how could they possibly do anything to keep the joint or anything that much warmer than the rest of the dog? Also, if any hunter was really worried about warmth, would they shave the rest of the dog clean to the skin? 

Maybe I'm missing the points and have the theories wrong?

Thanks again for commenting on this thread guys, I SURE appreciate!

Rebecca


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Don't worry. She looks gorgeous.

I understand completely what you were/are getting. Nickel and I got that look when he's in his Miami or HCC. Just the other day as we were walking outside, someone from a SUV yelled at us: YOUR DOG LOOKS STUPID IN THAT HAIRCUT. I just ignored him. Then a passer-by defended Nickel and yelled back: YOU ARE JUST STUPID AND NO HAIRSTYLE IS GONNA HELP. Then 5 or 6 strangers approached us and petted Nickel and said really nice things like: Don't listen to him. He didn't know what he was saying. You are just gorgeous.

When he was in his HCC, people laughed at him and some even said I was cruel to my dog. Like Fluffy said, I used it as an opportunity to tell them the background story for that trim. Of course, only a few listened but those open-minded ones were glad that I told them about the trim.

We just got back from Europe and Nickel didn't get laugh at once, not even once. People always came over and said how well groomed or elegant he was.

People who make their judgement based on a hairstyle are just shallow and I will just ignore them.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> Don't worry. She looks gorgeous.
> 
> Just the other day as we were walking outside, someone from a SUV yelled at us: YOUR DOG LOOKS STUPID IN THAT HAIRCUT. I just ignored him. Then a passer-by defended Nickel and yelled back: YOU ARE JUST STUPID AND NO HAIRSTYLE IS GONNA HELP.


Hahaha.. Classic. Ive never gotten a rude comment about Panda but Im sure I will eventually. I probably wont be mature enough to let it go. :laugh:


Lucy looks great!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

She looks wonderful! I think she is very pretty and you should give showing a try. 

I haven't had the snide remarks, fortunately. I even had a couple people think Jazz looks neat in his cut. I have had curius questions. To inquirers I just say, "He is showing. He is required to have this cut or he can't be shown. We're used to it now." They usually understand after that. Some ask a few more questions and I go into the water retriever story to explain the history of the cut.

My husband, who initially said I had to walk him, now wants to walk him. He likes the attention Jazz brings.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

pgr8dnlvr said:


> And when we went for our first walk down the road, even drivers gave me evil looks.


Hmmm seriously think you might be taking this a bit too far..... take a deep breath and enjoy the different styles.


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

Don't worry your Dh will get used to the barebottom look. The trim looks very well done and she's beautiful. Gotta get more pictures ;0)


I one of the poeple who love the conti and the attention it gets. I had a couple of people laugh at Sandy when she was in in but she got a lot of postive attention on walks to.


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

What?! Sandy was in a conti?!? WHEN?!?

Did you post pictures?

I seriously think either us or our dogs have some weird cosmic bond! Would be so cool to meet you some day! 

Rebecca


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

well it was a conti not done by a pro lol (me). So it didn't look as good as yours. I took pictures when I first did it but I didn't take any after I fixed it a bit so it doesn't look that good. She looked so sassy in person though. Sandy would just prance around the house. I can't wait for this coat change to be over and then maybe grow it back out for a conti again. I love the look.

I'm really liking what Sandy is in now too though it seems like she doesn't prance around as much...she gallops instead lol. So easy to brush. 


lol It would be very cool to meet.


----------

